# Boulder Mountain



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I went to Boulder on Saturday. Made a day trip out of the adventure. Up at 3 Saturday morning, home at 12:15 Sunday morning. Rather insane, but hey, it was epic.

Caught brookies, tigers, cutts, and splake, so standard Boulder fare. Got some incredible pics, and caught a splake so gorgeous the thing look airbrushed.

Pics, and trip report, on the blog!

http://fishonthebrain.blogspot.com/2014/06/epic-boulder-mountain-trip.html


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sweet, I have to get back down there for a fishing trip. We used to do a fathers day weekend trip up to Fish Creek but haven't done it in years. 

As for it's name, it was actually suppose to be Thousand Lake Mountain but the government surveyor got lost and swapped the two areas names.


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Cool post on your blog, loved the pics and stories with them. Haven't been there in years but agreed it's magical up there.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ok,thats it! Spencer your going to have to take this old man with you.I"ll drive,buy the gas,even make you a sandwich:mrgreen:But one time this summer we are going8)
Great pictures,blog,etc.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Critter said:


> Sweet, I have to get back down there for a fishing trip. We used to do a fathers day weekend trip up to Fish Creek but haven't done it in years.
> 
> As for it's name, it was actually suppose to be Thousand Lake Mountain but the government surveyor got lost and swapped the two areas names.


Yeah, i've heard the story about the names. I forgot to squish it into the post. Makes ya wonder how many lakes it really had when it was first surveyed. I love the legends that surround that mountain!


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Dunkem said:


> Ok,thats it! Spencer your going to have to take this old man with you.I"ll drive,buy the gas,even make you a sandwich:mrgreen:But one time this summer we are going8)
> Great pictures,blog,etc.


I'll haul ya up there! I just sent you a PM with some info it, let's get it planned!

Thanks, glad you enjoyed the post!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great stuff. Epic is a good word.------SS


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice, and although they are fun to catch it's also nice to see a brightly colored trout simply swimming close by knowing they are healthy. BTW, what are your dates for the Uinta trip? I need to check my schedule.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Great report, and pictures.


----------

